# Motor de Inducción Lineal para actuador



## angelgruber (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola, acabo de registrarme en el foro. Soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y ahorita estoy desarrollando mi proyecto de tesis de grado.

Se trata del diseño de un motor de inducción lineal para el desarrollo de un sistema de músculo artificial. He propuesto un diseño que requiere de cierto número de electroimanes en serie. Estoy haciendo el diseño de los mismo pero he encontrado, según mis cálculos, que no tienen mucha fuerza. Según lo que he investigado, la fuerza de un electroimán está dada por la siguiente ecuación:

F=(u.N^2.i^2.A) / (2.L^2).

Entonces, en mis cálculos la fuerza llega a máximo 0.4Newton. Lo cual a penas alcanza para levantar menos de 40grs. En mi diseño, las dimensiones del electroiman son de:

L=3cm (Largo)
r=1.5cm (Radio, ya que el electroiman es cilíndrico)
N=800 (Nº de vueltas)

Con una corriente de 3A.

Cómo puedo hacer para aumentar la fuerza de estos electroimanes sin tener que aumentar demasiado la corriente y con número de vueltas que tenga sentido? Agradecería sus respuestas...


----------

